# Diesel Ariens



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Not sure how much the engine is worth, but $600 seems quite high
6 hp *Diesel!* Ariens Snowblower - 24" cut *Electric Start!* | snowblowers | City of Halifax | Kijiji


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Very cool !


----------



## WeldyWeldyFace (Sep 17, 2015)

Nwcove

That's funny, saw this earlier today on kijiji and was gonna post it up here but couldn't get the link for some reason, seems like a high price


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Wonder what rpm that engine turns, and what's it weigh


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

I don't see a diesel engine in the winter being a great idea...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The engine alone is about $600 new. There are a number of people who have done it and have youtube vids on them.
The 10hp China clone sells for about 775 on ebay.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Rob711 said:


> Wonder what rpm that engine turns, and what's it weigh


The sticker on the side shows 2 power outputs, 1 at 3,100 RPM and the other I think says 3,500 RPM or so.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

thats what i was thinking, 600 for the engine and ariens frame is a great deal. those things are yanmar diesel clones


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Sleeper Blower? Cut that EOD time by 2 seconds. 
Ive never dealt with a small diesel engine. Do they have glow plugs, block heater,either start? It seems it would be pita to start in cold weather.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

that one should have a factory glow plug. from what ive seen online they start very easy even in the winter


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm very curious on this setup here. Always looking for another project. So a glow plug requires electric power to heat up. I wonder if the engine is plug in or on board battery. I checked a couple websites and the info was minimal. Any have a decent link? Also if its on board, what kind of amperage is it putting out?Would make a heck of swap if its at leas 45 amps. Saw new and delivery for 599 on fleabay. Not to shabby for a diesel.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

WeldyWeldyFace said:


> Nwcove
> 
> That's funny, saw this earlier today on kijiji and was gonna post it up here but couldn't get the link for some reason, seems like a high price


the blower is only about 10 mins from me, almost tempted to throw out a low ball offer of $200. just dont think i need a novelty blower tho. lol


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Hmmm, diesel Honda with tracks= unstoppable.


----------

